# My boys ;)



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I know I Know....Its been a while.....Heres some updated shots of them!

















\


----------



## Natawnie (Jan 7, 2011)

great looking dogs!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Looking perfect as always!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

Loving blue pictures  onyx looks great as well


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

apbt2010 said:


> Loving blue pictures  onyx looks great as well


Thanks.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Love them!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Yay, your boys are gorgeous as always!!!!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Aireal said:


> Yay, your boys are gorgeous as always!!!!


Thanks. It's been a while since I posted pics haha.They have been living the sofa life.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

So handsome!!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks hun


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Good cop bad cop lol

They look great! Blue look like a Gangsta and Onyx like the straight edge cop


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics!!!! So good to see the boys


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you for all the nice comments


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Sorry. I just realized my pics are dark because I didn't convert back to sRBG... I am too lazy to do it right now.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> Looking perfect as always!


I 2nd that! :clap:


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

they look great!! nice pics


----------



## taylortech (Oct 19, 2011)

Nice Dogs. Do you know Luis Santiago in Orlando??


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> I 2nd that! :clap:


Thank you



circlemkennels said:


> they look great!! nice pics


Thanks 


taylortech said:


> Nice Dogs. Do you know Luis Santiago in Orlando??


Thanks ... Tell Panch I said what up lol. Yes, I know him, his mom, dad, brothers, sisters, cousins lol.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Looking good Freddie!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice chest on the brindle. I love your dogs


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

Beautiful dogs!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Looking good Freddie!


Thanks Tara. I'm kinda upset I didn't convert them. They look kinda flat and I haven't been wanting to change them to sRBG lol.



BittersweetEmbrace said:


> Nice chest on the brindle. I love your dogs


Thank you 



BastienBully said:


> Beautiful dogs!


Thanks


----------

